# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  آموزش فارسی silverlight 4 از آقای وحید نصیری

## reza_62

آقای وحید نصیری در وبلاگشون آموزش silverlight 4 رو شروع کردند یک مجموعه 27 فصلی است که 5 قسمت آماده شده است بخونید که فوق العاده است
http://vahidnasiri.blogspot.com/2010/06/4-1-5.html

----------


## taghvajou

سلام ، مطالب شون قشنگ و آموزنده است. هم دست جناب نصیری درد نکنه که این ها رو زحمت کشیدند و آماده کردند و هم دست شما که معرفی کردین و اطلاع رسانی کردین.

----------


## Hadiir.net

*جالبیش اینه که سایت  و وبلاگ ایشون فی ل ت ر شده! آخه چرا؟
*

----------


## mhq1368

سلام 
با تشکر از اطلاع رسانیتون ولی وبللگ آقای نصیری فیلتر شده
منم که فیلترشکن استفاده نمیکنم

----------


## Milad Mohseny

آدرس سایت استاد نصیری
http://www.dotnettips.info
آموزش

آدرس کمکی دریافت تمام فصول به همراه مثال‌ها

----------

